# How to see the attacks coming?



## EngIntoHW (May 8, 2010)

Hey.

I've been training Muay Thai for 8 months now, and am really enjoying it.

When I spare, I don't manage to see the opponent's kicks coming, and I always take them and don't manage to block them quickly enough.

Is it distance problem?
I'm trying to be looking at the opponent's chest so I can see his whole body, however I sometimes lose focus and am too much concentrated on how to attack him instead of being ready for his attacks.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## girlbug2 (May 8, 2010)

Tunnel vision, a problem I have as well. Hopefully somebody else will have an answer on this thread. I watch with interest!


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2010)

The best way to see the attacks coming is to not look for them. This of course is easier said then done. It is kind of like seeing openings for your techniques and before you can react, they are gone. It is the thought process that slows us down. There was a book I read over and over many years ago ( The Way And The Power, Secrets of Japanese Strategy) by Fredrick J. Lovret, Paladin Press, Boulder, Colorado. You will see in my signature a saying that says " For, in combat, to think is to die". Obviously, while certain reactions are built in, others have to be developed. This is why physical training must always go along with mental exercises. As I said above, there are some reactions built in us to protect us from harm such as touching something hot. Our reaction with no thought, is to pull back. If we were to think about how hot the object was, we would sustain very bad burns. So with no thinking involved, we "pull back". I feel the above book is a must to better understand such things as "Mushin" and will go a long ways in helping you to achieve your Martial Arts goals.   :asian:


----------



## EngIntoHW (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Seasoned,
I appreciate your help.

You got any practical advices that I could use when fighting?


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2010)

Chin down, shoulders down, show no emotion, while gazing through them, at the same time focusing on nothing with your eyes. Their body movements will give away their intentions, that's why you need to keep your mind clear of thought. You don't want to be a sitting duck, but also not overly moving too much. Hands high but don't expose your ribs. One of the best times to attack is while they are moving into you. This is dangerous, but if done properly you can catch them off guard, because of the agenda they are working under, while attacking you. Don't become to predictable, but be aware of their predictability. The less you think about techniques, the more options you will have at your disposal. Work your angles and never stop your attack while in their range. You want to be the one controlling the distance, and this will always keep them trying to get proper distance for their techniques. During their transition for distance, is the best time to catch them. If I was suggesting sport or self defense, the above would be the same, only the techniques would change. :asian:


----------



## EngIntoHW (May 8, 2010)

Awesome post Seasoned.

It would be hard to follow but I'm gonna do my best.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2010)

EngIntoHW said:


> Awesome post Seasoned.
> 
> It would be *hard to follow* but I'm gonna do my best.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Start slow, try a little every time you spar. Play around with it. Don't do everything all at once. Start with the distance, staying just outside of their legs. Make them come to you. In time, add more. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Rob2109 (May 8, 2010)

Another thing mate, don't go in a straight line. Don't back off or come forward straight, try to circle round your attacker and stay if possible on their weak side. If you're sparring using full contact, smile if they hurt you and always hit them as hard as you can with your first strike. You'll get it all with a bit more practice, just keep training and you'll be there. Good luck.

ps, always focus on their eyes and keep eye contact.


----------



## mook jong man (May 8, 2010)

You could try speeding up your reflexes by practicing your leg defence drills and having your partner start off throwing the particular kick from a closer range than what would normally be considered your comfortable fighting distance.

Get your partner to start throwing the kicks slowly with as little telegraph as possible , then as you are coping with this get him to gradually ramp it up to normal combat speed.
You can use the same training principle for hand attacks also.

When you do a few sessions of these close range reflex drills you can go back to sparring in your normal fighting range.

What should happen is that you will find that your reaction speed has improved now that you have the luxury of time and distance and you will be better at detecting movement.

Also keep looking at the chest as you have been and use your peripheral vision for the whole body , but do keep an eye on the shoulders .
The shoulders will usually give the game away with a tell tale  pre-movement as the body transfers weight to launch the kick.

Hope this has been of assistance and keep up the training.


----------

